# Navy Seal Eddie Gallagher not guilty



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Navy Seal Eddie Gallagher not guilty


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Guilty of posing for a picture with a enemy corpse.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Guilty of posing for a picture with a enemy corpse.


His guilt for posing with a dead terrorist has been absolved by time served and by getting his name soiled by the disloyal liars that were under his charge. A jury of his (military) peers stood up for justice and did their sworn duty.

GW


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Good deal. Another dead enemy is a good thing.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Reduced rank and able to retire.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

And now they're going to try his CO for knowing and doing nothing.
Somebody wants to destroy the SEALS and Spec Ops in general.

AFS


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Progressives have been trying to destroy the military readiness since the 70s making them a social experiment


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

A service career during the 70's was not a good choice for me after Vietnam. We were treated like trash and worse. I see that treatment returning to not only service men and women but law enforcement as well. Why do so many in this great country love to trash our tried and true institutions? I have been to a few s$!t hole countries in my time. Some people in this country have no idea how lucky they are.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Those institutions have " Codes of Conduct" that most follow, traditions, ( now for the real bad words to progressives) Duty, honor, and discipline.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Those are good institutional traditions for us civilians, too.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Some good parenting goes a long ways.............

It tends to follow you as you grow up and become an adult.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Those institutions have " Codes of Conduct" that most follow, traditions, ( now for the real bad words to progressives) Duty, honor, and discipline.


Loyalty and respect might help round out the list.

GW


----------

